# Panic Attacks Related To Hayfever?



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

This was very interesting. Since I have hayfever, it really hit home with me. http://www.ivanhoe.com/channels/p_channels...fm?storyid=3792 Reported June 24, 2002 Panic Attacks Linked to Hay FeverJun. 24, 2002 (Ivanhoe Newswire) -- People who suffer from hay fever are also more likely to suffer from panic attacks, according to a new study.Allergies often cause distress for patients. Studies have examined whether this distress is also linked to other mental disorders. Researches from Columbia University evaluated the relationship between hay fever and common mental disorders.(Ok...no wise cracks about my mental state....







)


----------

